# Best Car Insurance Companies



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Here are the top rated vehicle insurers in Canada:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...ompany-makes-drivers-happiest/article4601920/

Any thoughts?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Things change on a daily basis.

I've had great insurance companies who suddenly decide their profits aren't good enough anymore become bad insurance companies...

One thing I have found, all of them are great...until you need them...then you discover what you bought.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

One buys insurance in case one ever needs to make a claim. Then, when one makes a claim, the penalize you by putting your rates way up. What a racket!! Didn't I read somewhere that Ontario has the highest vehicle insurance rates in Canada?:upset::frown::frown-new::grumpy:


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

We've had good luck with these folks:
http://www1.johnson.ca/


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

If you're a professional I think TD Meloche Monnex has some very good rates. I've been using them since I graduated. They were very good the couple of times I needed them.


----------



## riseofamillionaire (Feb 23, 2012)

I went through a local insurance broker and got a better price than any quote I was getting from some of the larger well known companies (Intact, the big5 banks). Have a look at some of your local independent brokers. The one I settled on was recommended to me from someone I work with and has a really good reputation throughout the city.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

they stopped taking more clients a while back as I remember.



My Own Advisor said:


> We've had good luck with these folks:
> http://www1.johnson.ca/


----------



## Bailee (Mar 11, 2016)

*Old Thread*

Hello I'm new here I'm looking for any new updates about the best car insurance in canada right in 2015, is there any propositions ?


----------

